# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  اصدارجديد لجهاز VISION CLEVER 4 MINI وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019

## mohamed73

اصدارجديد لجهاز VISION CLEVER 4 MINI وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019       VISION CLEVER 4 MINI  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   VISION CLEVER 4     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

*بارك الله فيك اخي على المتابعة
  الباقة شغالة بدون تقطيع بعد تجريب التحديث
ولو ان فريق الموريسات تاخر في طرح التحديث 
ولكن ما يهم هو استقرارها ...نتمنى ان يدوم ذلك*

----------


## fabrisso

*بارك الله فيك اخي على المتابعة
الباقة شغالة بدون تقطيع بعد تجريب التحديث*

----------

